# Cell & embryo loss during defrost - normal?



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi 
I had 5 grade 1 8 cell D3 embryos. Due for FET later and just had 'the call' they had to defrost all 5. I've ended up with 1x6 ceoll and 1x 4 cell (which they aren't sure if they'll transfer).  This is the end of the road isn't it? Really fed up  
xx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Try to keep some hope. Certainly the 6 cell has a good chance because it has only lost 2 cells. For them to have a chance usually embryologists say at least half the cells should survive the thaw, so by that then they both have some chance. Wait and see how they continue to develop and what the embryologists say because it can all turn around. So long as they keep developing then there is always a chance so don't lose hope. x


----------

